# Goldie Haven as of 4|2



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

An update on where things stand with Goldie Haven. Did a lot of pruning and plant removal the other day. Also added a bit of plant life and moved others.... Feedback/comments welcome!
























































Higher resolution versions of these available here.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Nicely set tank


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

dude! i love your tank! u just inspired me to redo my 15!


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you both


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

It looks great, but I must ask a question. Why do you have a heater if this tank has nothing but goldfish?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ghost Knife said:


> It looks great, but I must ask a question. Why do you have a heater if this tank has nothing but goldfish?


For two reasons... 1. not all Goldfish are cold water fish -- the fancy ones need warmer water (contrary to popular lore). 2. prevents wild temperature swings -- I don't live where temps never change.

Glad you liked the tank


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great! Goldie Haven is defiantly a place I would want to be if I were a goldfish  .


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Am I the only one who misread the thread title as "Goldie Hawn as of 412" and was utterly confused?

Nice looking tank. Lots of snacks for your goldfish too!


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dragonbeards said:


> Looks great! Goldie Haven is defiantly a place I would want to be if I were a goldfish  .


Thank you for your kind words 



COM said:


> Am I the only one who misread the thread title as "Goldie Hawn as of 412" and was utterly confused?
> 
> Nice looking tank. Lots of snacks for your goldfish too!


LOL.... nice misread 

The plants aren't snacks for the fish. They are tough plants that are beyond the fish's ability to destroy. Also, because these fish grew up in this aquarium, they have no desire to eat the plants -- they don't even try. Even Elodea pieces that sometimes float free go untouched. Not all Goldies are lawnmowers 

I'm glad you liked the photos


----------

